# British Expats in Italy for exciting new tv show



## LauraM

Hello,

ITV Television will be filming an exciting new series in Italy this summer. We are very interested in speaking to British expats who have moved from the UK to work in the food or drink sector.

Whether you've set up a cheese shop, are cooking fry-ups in your own cafe or are following some other food adventure we'd love to hear your stories.

We are particularly interested in chatting to expats in the following areas;

Puglia
Naples
Rome
Amalfi Coast

So if you fit the bill, please get in touch ASAP telling us a bit about you, your food story or your business if you have one. You can contact us on here or by email - laura dot mitchell at itv dot com

We look forward to hearing from you


----------

